# hi i'm stunted



## stunted (Jul 3, 2005)

I ran across this site and had to join. I'v been on one other site of horror content, but not sure what happened to it. I live in Cali, have 3 horror freaks for kids( 2 boys & a girl). Hope to make new friends. So I guess I can start out by saying 'Hello'!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, welcome to the forums. Kick off your shoes and make yourself comfortable.

Hi there!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard. :voorhees:


----------

